# Information on LYSDY?



## ROYBOY (28 September 2010)

Does anyone know a mutual fund holding lysdy?


----------



## Joe Blow (28 September 2010)

*Re: LYSDY*

This thread has been moved to *International Markets* as LYSDY appears to be an OTC ADR of ASX listed company Lynas Corporation Limited (LYC).

http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=LYSDY.PK


----------

